# موقع على فيديوهات تعليمية فى مجال السيارات



## بدراوى (6 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة هذة اول مشاركة لى فى هذا المنتدى الجيد
للمهتمين بمجال السيارات هذا موقع يعرض مجموعة من الفيديوهات التعليمية الخاصة بالسيارات تشمل 
automatic transmission
automotive electric
how to use scan tools
لكن للأسف لا يمكن تحميل الفيديوهات لكنها تعمل من خلال الشبكة وساحاول ان شاء الله تزيلها باى صورة 
الموقع هو:
http://dli.taftcollege.edu/streams/Automotive/3700/3700.htm
ارجو الدعاء لى بحسن الخاتمة وارجو التواصل من الاخوة المهتمين بمجال السيارات 
اخوكم مهندس على البدراوى


----------



## za3eem.issa (6 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا الك مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## اسو عباس (6 أكتوبر 2007)

thank you my friend


----------



## ALI_3306 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا الك مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد عادل جبار (6 أكتوبر 2007)

thank you about your care,ihope to success in your projects


----------



## تيكنو معاذ (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكر*

شكرا ابو شريك من زمان بدور على هيك موقع:73: :73: :73: :19: :19: :19: :73: :73: :73:


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (7 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على الموقع


----------



## islam2a (7 أكتوبر 2007)

موقع جميل جدا
شكرا لك


----------



## mansaf_ch (8 أكتوبر 2007)

موقع جميل جدا
شكرا لك


----------



## فراس صبحا (8 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الموقع عظيم 
ولكن كمل جميلك حتى يمكننا تحميل هذه الأفلام
 
:75:


----------



## سالم حسين وادي (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا يا اخي لكن الفديوهات تأبى ان تفتح مع الريل بلير لدي لا ادري لماذا


----------



## بدراوى (24 أكتوبر 2007)

اخى ممكن ان تحمل برنامج الreal player من خلال الموقع


----------



## faster (24 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووررررر


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (25 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (26 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك موقع سوير ممتاز


----------



## مصطفى 4ب (27 أكتوبر 2007)

موقع جميل نستطيع الأستفادة منه 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
وشكـــــــرا جزيـــــلا


----------



## mostafa4b (10 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووور جدا جدا جدا على هذه الهدية التى لاتقدر بمال 
وارجو ان يكون ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك 
وشكررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (11 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you my friend


----------



## @[email protected] (11 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية 

تسلم ولك الشكر من اعماق القلوب


----------



## omdaa52 (16 يناير 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## نسر العرب (16 يناير 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## eng_mhem (26 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخانا الكريم


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (27 يناير 2008)

أخوني الأعزاء النسخة الأخيرة من برنامج ريال بلاير تعطيك إمكانية التسجيل بدون أي مشاكل
سجل وتوكل.:81: :81: :81: 
وبارك الله فيك أخونا العزيز_ بدراوي_


----------



## bcomposer (9 فبراير 2008)

عذرا صديقي ولكن الموقع عند فتحه يطلب مني ال
username
password


----------



## Qal&ia (20 فبراير 2008)

ارجو المساعدة
الموقع يطلب اسم مستخدم و كلمة مرور


----------



## سامح حسون (20 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اود ان اشكر الاخوة جميعا الذين قاموبالرد ولكن الموقع يطلب اسم مستخدم وكلمة مرور
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------

